# Long weekend



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

So, what are you planning for Friday, leavewise?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

I will be working all day, expecting to receive responses to comments I made and will discussing them next week. With monday off and half of tuesday off for the sonogram/dr appt, I need to make some progress on it.


----------



## bigray76 (May 21, 2009)

Taking the whole day... going to drop my son off at school in the morning, do some yardwork, then we'll pick him up and then my wife, the twins, him, and I are going to go for lunch and probably the zoo for the afternoon!


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

probably taking 1/2 day. Going away for the weekend and not looking forward to commuter/weekend Cape traffic.


----------



## chaosiscash (May 21, 2009)

We're still working 50-60 a week, so I'll be working Friday. I'm tossing around the idea of working Monday as well since the due date on the project I'm on is fast approaching. One of the nice things at the company I work is that if you want to work a holiday, you can defer the holiday pay to another day, as long as its in the same year.


----------



## mizzoueng (May 21, 2009)

Hopefully taking a half day. Supposed to be aon a conference call though and I am trying to train a guy in the office about boiler combustion by making him write a technical specification.

We'll see, but i do need to get home to pack for a 1-2 week trip to Columbus, NE that I have coming up after the holiday.


----------



## humner (May 21, 2009)

Taking a half day for friday, fiance only has so much time. Will be fighting traffic from upstate NY to NH. Of course will have to make my stop at NH/Mass border to restock liquor cabinet for my friends. You have to love those no tax states! Automatically get the monday off, government employee and all. Looks to be a good weekend to travel too.


----------



## MGX (May 21, 2009)

:dancingnaughty:

Four

Day

Weekend

:dancingnaughty:


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Taking the whole day. Then again, it's my scheduled Friday off anyways, so no big deal. I didn't even know that Monday was Memorial day until a coworker mentioned it! My new lady friend and I will be hitting up some of the museums downtown tomorrow, and just relaxing the rest of the weekend since the crowds everywhere are going to be horrendous.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 21, 2009)

I'm taking a half day to play in a rain-delayed golf tournament. I wasn't signed up for the original tourney, but since it got re-scheduled, a lot of people had to drop out. This way, I get to play, and avoid paying the $95 entry fee.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 21, 2009)

I'm working all day tomorrow, unless I get another invite to go offshore fishing. The mahi-mahi are biting like crazy right now and fishing takes higher priority over work.

Other than that, I'm taking my boat out of storage on Saturday and fixing some of the railing, tuning up the motor, cleaning, etc.. Hopefully putting it in the water late Saturday or Sunday and taking the kids for their first harbor cruise. Maybe I'll try to catch a couple of trout for dinner and a redfish on the fly rod.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 21, 2009)

Working a normal day Friday. Only real plan for the weekend is to get in some flight time with my instructor to keep me current and legal for IFR flight. Other than that, it will be a normal weekend working on the "honey-do" list.


----------



## geofs_PE (May 21, 2009)

four 9's and a 4 ==&gt; Friday afternoon off :w00t:


----------



## Fluvial (May 21, 2009)

Working Friday and possibly working Monday too.


----------



## Dleg (May 22, 2009)

WTF holiday is Friday? I only know of Monday. Is it Stimulus day, or something new like that?

I worked all day Friday. And I have to work all day Monday. My carefree island days are over.

At least, for the next few weeks. Then back to the care-free days again.


----------



## rudy (May 22, 2009)

Darn! I want to change my vote. I thought the questiion was for Monday. I'll be at work Friday, but off on Monday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

Honestly working until lunch time, probably mailing it in this afternoon, might leave a 30-60 minutes early or so, depending on how dead the office is.


----------



## Melanie11 (May 22, 2009)

I wish we could talk my work into four 9's and then a half day Friday! I am working all day today. The big dog is out and I am in charge when he's gone.

I have a lot to do to get ready for a BBQ we are having tomorrow. Although it has been raining nonstop in FL since Monday so now I have to plan for everyone being indoors which stinks! :shakehead:


----------



## Parks and Rec (May 22, 2009)

Chucktown- The speckled trout were hitting hard last week at DeBordieu/North Inlet. There were some monster Red Drum in the creeks, but we were not able to hook any. Speckled trout are nice and tasty!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

Woohoo - the whole office is going to lunch on the company dime at noon and are being turned loose after that!

Hopefully I get all the Friday night chores/errands done by the time my wife gets home so we can just hang out and do something fun.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 22, 2009)

Hopefully we can get the bathroom painted this weekend, but the number of applications of the mud has been more than we expected. Hubby can do that while I skim the pond scum out of the pool. The nastiness has started floating to the top of the pool, Looks like we have lilly pads. It will be good though as it wil be less to vacuum after we flock it this weekend.


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

Since when is VTE working with bigray?


----------



## MA_PE (May 22, 2009)

csb said:


> Since when is VTE working with bigray?


I see no mention of $2 (or less) pints in VTE's post.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 22, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> Chucktown- The speckled trout were hitting hard last week at DeBordieu/North Inlet. There were some monster Red Drum in the creeks, but we were not able to hook any. Speckled trout are nice and tasty!



Holy crap. Another inshore angler on EB.com. What are the chances? Were you able to catch bait shrimp? My routine is to put the boat in at Mount Pleasant, motor over to Morris Island, pick up my bait shrimp between Morris Island and Folly, then fish for trout in the Folly/Stono/Kiawah, pick up when the trout stop biting at high tide, and head back to the Wando and fish for reds.


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I see no mention of $2 (or less) pints in VTE's post.


Good call...plus it's the company's dime, not a contractors. My mistake.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I see no mention of $2 (or less) pints in VTE's post.





csb said:


> Good call...plus it's the company's dime, not a contractors. My mistake.


From my perspective, it will be $0 pints. :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## dastuff (May 22, 2009)

I should be off, but am working today so that i can take next monday off for a vegas trip..

woot.


----------



## Sschell (May 22, 2009)

I have LSS class all day today... but I cut out a few hours yesterday for good measure...

....as soon as I did, they laid off my temp. BASTARDS!!! ldman: :BS:


----------



## Parks and Rec (May 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Holy crap. Another inshore angler on EB.com. What are the chances? Were you able to catch bait shrimp? My routine is to put the boat in at Mount Pleasant, motor over to Morris Island, pick up my bait shrimp between Morris Island and Folly, then fish for trout in the Folly/Stono/Kiawah, pick up when the trout stop biting at high tide, and head back to the Wando and fish for reds.


We didn't try to catch the shrimp. Threw the casting net all over looking for mullet...only got a few. The trout were hitting the gulp shrimp and pogys though. we had speckled trout, a few flounder and blues, but no red drum. Sure beat the conference I was supposed to be at.


----------



## maryannette (May 22, 2009)

No work Friday for me - RDO.


----------



## Master slacker (May 22, 2009)

Alternate Friday off for me. Therefore, I have a 4-day weekend! WOOT!


----------



## maryannette (May 22, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Alternate Friday off for me. Therefore, I have a 4-day weekend! WOOT!


I get RDO on alternate Fridays, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

^ I knew some girls in college that got VD on alternate Fridays. Does that count?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 22, 2009)

Woops! I hit the wrong button. I'll be here all day. :-(


----------



## Dleg (May 22, 2009)

once again, WTF holiday is on Friday? I know I live on the dark side of the planet, but I haven't heard anything about a holiday other than Memorial Day.


----------



## rudy (May 22, 2009)

There's no holiday today. I guess it's just a question about people taking an extra day off (Friday) to make it a 4-day weekend, instead of the normal 3-day Memorial weekend.


----------



## maryannette (May 22, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I knew some girls in college that got VD on alternate Fridays. Does that count?


Only if they spent alternate Thursdays with you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 23, 2009)

Touche. Despite my best efforts that was sadly never the case.

I had to go two time zones away just to get the time of day from the ladies.


----------



## rudy (May 24, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Only if they spent alternate Thursdays with you.


That's so wrong :shakehead: yet so funny :lmao: Good one Mary. By the way, what's RDO?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2009)

RDO = Regular diarrhea offload, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2009)

gee and I thought it might have been "Regular Day Off".


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 26, 2009)

Spent Saturday de-winterizing, cleaning, tuning up, etc. the boat. When the kids woke up from their naps my wife and I decided that we'd take them out for their first harbor cruise. So we had all sorts of contingency plans prepared about what we would do if they didn't enjoy it and began pitching fits. That didn't end up being a problem at all, the kids loved it. We didn't actually make it too far out into the harbor because the wind was blowing pretty good and the harbor was pretty choppy but we spent an hour and a half out on the water and the kids were great. My 3 year old called himself the captain and insisted on driving the entire time. Definitely exceeded my exepctations.


----------

